# Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours.



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking to consolidate a list of symptoms associated with a bad or failing mechatronics unit (as verified by a shop diagnosis or completed work). Can you please offer the symptoms you experienced? Thanks!
-- oh, and it looks like my current signature is not compatible with this thread!


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cheeebs)*

In my case it happend very quickly. When at a stop sign or red light, the car would feel like its in Neutral. It didn't have any hard shifting. Although the first gear was wierd acting. Every time I pressed on the gas from a stoped position, the car would feel like it was almost stalling on first gear.It lasted 2 weeks and I got the PRNDS flashing lights and tranny in limp mode.
RIP 2006 Jetta 2.0T 35 500KM I have no warranty so I will replace the mechatronic unit myself for 1900$ when I get the money.


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cheeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeebs* »_Looking to consolidate a list of symptoms associated with a bad or failing mechatronics unit 
Thanks!
-- 

We already have a thread for this.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968936


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (Slickvic)*

You beat me to it Slick! haha








Cheebs...read till your hearts content. If you are experiencing issues post up in my "The "Unofficial" DSG Issues" thread.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_
We already have a thread for this.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968936


of course i saw that thread and read through it... this is why i added this thread for a specific consolidated list of symptoms regarding this issue. that thread is not only about mechatronics, nor is is a clean & easy read. this forum is not overrun with duplicates so that was my motivation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cheeebs)*

Symptoms of a failing Mechatronics Unit:
1. surging in drive
2. surging in reverse
3. lurching off the line from a stop
4. harsh 2 to 1 downshifts
5. PRNDS "flash of death"
Pretty much your transmission should be smooth as butta during operation, period.
I cant think of anymore but that about sums it up for the most part.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (Akira)*

For me:
1. surging in drive from stop
2. surging in reverse from stop
4. harsh 2-3 3-4 shifts
New Mechatronics unit ordered today from the fatherland. Service manager did not even blink an eye at my description.


----------



## thomas17 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cmosentine)*

I've been having the same issues, took my car in three times for hard down shifts, clicking banging noise when the car down shifts. Went to a different dealer and they agreed it was the mechatronics. its on order for last two weeks. I have a loaner 09 jetta. Then Saturday 6/27/09 I get a recall letter from VW. 
MAY 19, 2009 | Recall ID# 9032 
Recall Reason POWER TRAINRIVELINERIVESHAFT 
Recall Date MAY 19, 2009 
Model Affected JETTA 
Potential Units Affected 25594 

Recall Summary
VOLKSWAGEN IS RECALLING 25,594 MY 2006-2009 JETTA 5TH GENERATION EQUIPPED WITH 2.01 ENGINE. THE FASTENING SCREW CONTACT SURFACES ON THE DRIVESHAFT COVER PLATE MAY NOT HAVE BEEN MANUFACTURED TO FACTORY SPECIFICATIONS. SOME SCREWS MAY NOT HAVE BEEN TORQUED PROPERLY DURING ASSEMBLY AND COULD LOOSEN OVER TIME, CAUSING A KNOCKING SOUND WHEN THE VEHICLE IS IN MOTION. THE DRIVESHAFT SCREWS COULD LOOSEN TO THE POINT WHERE THE DRIVESHAFT DETACHES FROM THE GEARBOX. 

Consequence
IF THE VEHICLE IS MOVING WHEN THIS HAPPENS, THE DETACHED DRIVESHAFT COULD CAUSE DAMAGE THE GEARBOX HOUSING. A DAMAGE GEARBOX HOUSING COULD LEAK GEARBOX OIL ONTO THE STREET AND CREATE A RISK OF A VEHICLE CRASH FOR BOTH THE DRIVER AND OTHER MOTORISTS. 

Remedy
DEALERS WILL INSPECT THE DRIVESHAFT SCREWS AND REPLACE THE SCREWS FREE OF CHARGE. THE RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ON OR BEFORE JUNE 19, 2009. OWNERS MAY CONTACT VOLKSWAGEN AT 1-800-822-8987. 

Notes
VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 40J2/S4


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (thomas17)*

Yes, the dealer performed the recall fix even before the letter arrived.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cheeebs)*

I will contribute:
My car had a very bad "lurching" effect while in 1st gear (while in 'D' mode didnt test in 'Manual or Sport) or Reverse. The car would suddently rev and jump forward a foot or two then feel like it was idling wrong and feel like it was going to die, then run fine then do it all over again.
The issue was mmore prevalent when the car was warmed up after driving for 15 or 20 minutes or so.
I also experienced a flashing PRNDS 2 or 3 months before the issue seemed to get worse. I took the car to the dealer and they "fixed" the PRNDS of death issue...
I took the car to the dealer explained the lurching effect and they replaced the mechatronic unit (took 2.5 weeks fro repair).


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I see this thread turning into another "issues thread" real quick. So we dont clog up the forum with 100 dsg issue threads, lets try and post stories/issues in my "The Unofficial DSG Issues" thread. Doesnt this make sense? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If not post away to all your hearts content, I am not the Vortex police


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (Akira)*

Agreed if there was a way to organize that thread so you would not have to wade thru a lot of other posts. If this was possible I say merge it.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_Agreed if there was a way to organize that thread so you would not have to wade thru a lot of other posts. If this was possible I say merge it.

at this point i also agree although i started this thread. why don't we have a sticky or something in the FAQ for quick reference without having to read pages of stuff to get the basic intro information?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Symptoms of a bad mechatronics unit. Please contribute yours. (cheeebs)*

DSG Mechatronic issues? Please cast your vote!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4460007


----------



## The_Tankwhisperer (Nov 26, 2020)

10Ten said:


> Looking to consolidate a list of symptoms associated with a bad or failing mechatronics unit (as verified by a shop diagnosis or completed work). Can you please offer the symptoms you experienced? Thanks!
> -- oh, and it looks like my current signature is not compatible with this thread!


When the gearbox is cold i have a hollow “clunk” noise from the driver feet compartment. Also when i come to a stop it seems stuck in2nd Gear and it feels like the car is gonna die but then goes into 1st Gear


----------



## Sikspens (Jan 6, 2022)

The_Tankwhisperer said:


> When the gearbox is cold i have a hollow “clunk” noise from the driver feet compartment. Also when i come to a stop it seems stuck in2nd Gear and it feels like the car is gonna die but then goes into 1st Gear


The "clunk" noise might be flywheel issue


----------

